# EXTREME SPORTS AND ENTERTAINMENT VIDZ.



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)

Lets kick it off with one of my favourites.
Thank you for adding.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## JimyTheCook (Mar 4, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Lets kick it off with one of my favourites.
> Thank you for adding.


Man danny macaskill has to be one of the greatest ive seen


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)

JimyTheCook said:


> Man danny macaskill has to be one of the greatest ive seen


 Cheers buddy and he has tons of vids on Youtube but the guy is just fucking amazing..


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/christopher.hardie2


----------



## JimyTheCook (Mar 4, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Cheers buddy and he has tons of vids on Youtube but the guy is just fucking amazing..


Fuk oath aye seen his vids many years ago an was blown away by how good he is.. 
Awesome thread some great vids.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)

JimyTheCook said:


> Fuk oath aye seen his vids many years ago an was blown away by how good he is..
> Awesome thread some great vids.


I was here 10 years ago and its all different now as I have just been on FB doing my things so its good that Rolly / Potroast let me back.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2020)

One of my all time favorites...This guy is amazing!!


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## JimyTheCook (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=545583849536869


----------



## Just Be (Mar 4, 2020)

*Warning:* May induce boredom or an adrenaline O.D.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 5, 2020)




----------

